# My 2 beautiful boys need a loving home - Free to good home



## BaileySampson (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi everyone

As you can see im new here.

Due to a sudden change in circumstances i need to rehome my pets.

I love them dearly and would like them to go to a loving home (which im sure it would be!)

I thought id ask here before i go to the RSPCA or Blue Cross.

I have 2 boys, both castrated, wormed, de-flead, vaccinated and chipped.

Bailey is 15 months old and is ginger and white. He is loving and independent.

Sampson is 9 months old and is a Siamese/Tabby cross. He is bundles of fun and extremely affectionate.

Ideally i would like them to go together. I will drive them to you if it isnt too far - i live in Windsor.

If you are interested or would like some more details please e-mail me:

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

They sound gorgeous. It's so sad to see people having to rehome their pets. It must have been such a hard decision. 
Have you got any photos of them?


----------



## BaileySampson (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, it was really hard 

Here are some pics for you...


















Thanks


----------

